
ES Modules and Node.js: Hard Choices - cdnsteve
https://medium.com/@nodesource/es-modules-and-node-js-hard-choices-2b6995e4d491#.dfupjzlpa
======
sonnyp
Why not

 _import_ for modules

 _require()_ for cjs

 _load()_ for modules (or any other function name)

?

